# Hi from Barnsley



## BedfordMJ

I thought I'd better say hello as I've found lots of useful stuff on here. I'm having one of these converted into a motorhome and I've always been keen on getting off the beaten track.
http://www.witham-sv.com/infopage.php?ID=1507&Overide=1
A newer truck would have been better in some respects but would have had much higher mileage and been more expensive. I did want something that was simple to maintain.
My conversion is almost complete and soon I'll be sending it for painting after it's first MOT.
best wishes

Simon


----------



## Trevor

BedfordMJ said:


> I thought I'd better say hello as I've found lots of useful stuff on here. I'm having one of these converted into a motorhome and I've always been keen on getting off the beaten track.
> http://www.witham-sv.com/infopage.php?ID=1507&Overide=1
> A newer truck would have been better in some respects but would have had much higher mileage and been more expensive. I did want something that was simple to maintain.
> My conversion is almost complete and soon I'll be sending it for painting after it's first MOT.
> best wishes
> 
> Simon


Hello Simon and welcome,
That is some tool it will get you off the beaten track alright, what are you putting on the flatbed, a house.


----------



## BedfordMJ

Trevor said:


> Hello Simon and welcome,
> That is some tool it will get you off the beaten track alright, what are you putting on the flatbed, a house.



Hi Trevor,
No the flat bed was removed and it had to have a sub-frame built to enable a box body to be built. I wanted to access the cab from the body and the original flat-bed was too far away from the cab. I got the idea from this site 
http://www.expedition-vehicle.co.uk/Welcome.html
I did though want a lot more comfort and a Luton front for a bed. I'll not be going with the Orange colour though.
best wishes

Simon


----------



## lenny

Hi and welcome, Bedford, wait till Mandrake logs in and see's Bedford and Barnsley in the same post, you'll have a friend for life


----------



## BedfordMJ

lenny said:


> Hi and welcome, Bedford, wait till Mandrake logs in and see's Bedford and Barnsley in the same post, you'll have a friend for life



Oh right is Mandrake into Bedfords then? I'll have to post some pics.


----------



## Trevor

BedfordMJ said:


> I thought I'd better say hello as I've found lots of useful stuff on here. I'm having one of these converted into a motorhome and I've always been keen on getting off the beaten track.
> http://www.witham-sv.com/infopage.php?ID=1507&Overide=1
> A newer truck would have been better in some respects but would have had much higher mileage and been more expensive. I did want something that was simple to maintain.
> My conversion is almost complete and soon I'll be sending it for painting after it's first MOT.
> best wishes
> 
> Simon


Simon its fantastic, not so keen on the color, if i had something like that it would have to be camo.


----------



## BedfordMJ

Trevor said:


> Simon its fantastic, not so keen on the color, if i had something like that it would have to be camo.



Trevor, that's not my Bedford it's where I got the idea from, or rather I had the idea and did a google and found Rob's truck.
I wanted something more comfortable with air-con, satelite, generator and I needed more living space which is why I had to have a Luton made.
I can't say it's pretty and it'll never catch any pidgeons. Don't know if it's ok to post some pics in this section but I'll have a go. Mods can always move them if it's not ok.
cheers

Simon


----------



## BedfordMJ




----------



## BedfordMJ




----------



## lenny

BedfordMJ said:


> Oh right is Mandrake into Bedfords then? I'll have to post some pics.



Yep, Mandrakes into Bedfords, but the "CF" type, and he won't  know what you've got till he reads your posts.

BTW  he lives in Barnsley, He may be your neighbour


----------



## BedfordMJ

I looked at his profile I live in the town centre he's not far from me. I did like the CF's we had one as a Hospital minibus it didn't half shift. Mine definitely won't move as quick as a CF but it might be better off-road.


----------



## sundown

hi simon and welcome,
hey thats a very interesting project you got there
looking  forward to seeing the pics of the finished article
all the best with it!


----------



## BedfordMJ

sundown said:


> hi simon and welcome,
> hey thats a very interesting project you got there
> looking  forward to seeing the pics of the finished article
> all the best with it!




Oh it's nearly done now except for a few bits of furniture and MOT and paintwork. I'll keep posting pics seeing as people seem interested.


----------



## BedfordMJ




----------



## Deleted member 775

hi bedford mj just seen the posts ,firstly as it dont seem like i welcomed you to the site! please excuse me WELCOME there done. you live in barnsley then  i assume you see i live in wombwell not to far away. looked at your picys very nice i am about to put my cf back on the road after a few months of being unable to drive it.


----------



## Trevor

BedfordMJ said:


> Trevor, that's not my Bedford it's where I got the idea from,
> 
> 
> 
> I know by the link that you posted with the orange truck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know if it's ok to post some pics in this section but I'll have a go. Mods can always move them if it's not ok.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shure its ok to post photos, there are no mods on here as such, as we are such a friendly bunch and we are a self controlled bunch Well most of us anyway. I think there is a thread for posting photos somewhere on here.
Click to expand...


----------



## BedfordMJ

mandrake said:


> hi bedford mj just seen the posts ,firstly as it dont seem like i welcomed you to the site! please excuse me WELCOME there done. you live in barnsley then  i assume you see i live in wombwell not to far away. looked at your picys very nice i am about to put my cf back on the road after a few months of being unable to drive it.




Hi Mandrake,
Yes not far away from me I live at Worsbrough Common. I'll post a few more pics. See what you think
cheers

Simon


----------



## BedfordMJ

Rear seating still not completed but it's almost done.


----------



## BedfordMJ




----------



## BedfordMJ




----------



## sammclouis

welcome....looks a great motor...cool..


----------



## BedfordMJ

Please pm me for my address details and anyone can feel free to send me donations for diesel or send chip fat


----------



## Deleted member 775

BedfordMJ said:


> Hi Mandrake,
> Yes not far away from me I live at Worsbrough Common. I'll post a few more pics. See what you think
> cheers
> 
> Simon


not far at all from me will have to meet up sometime


----------



## BedfordMJ

Mandrake,
That would be great we could camp in Tesco's that'll save on Diesel. I'm hoping to take my truck for MOT this week then it's off to the paint shop. Still undecided on a colour. At the minute I'm thinking a metallic dark grey.
Just a few more finishing touches and I'll be sorted if the MOT goes ok and the nice people from DVLA let me have some number plates and pay up for road tax.
It's a devil of a job it would have been so much eaier if the MOD had civvi. number plates and log books.


----------



## BedfordMJ

Here is the front seating area with Webasto dual top for heating blown air and water.


----------



## BedfordMJ

Oh and the rear seating area still awaiting seat bases and backs.


----------



## cas

mandrake said:


> not far at all from me will have to meet up sometime



What about button mill carpark one afternoon


----------



## BedfordMJ

cas said:


> What about button mill carpark one afternoon



I work in the health centre about 5 mins walk from the Button Mill. We went for a meal couple of weeks ago it was my Boss's birthday. She had a savoury salmon crumble - it came without crumble, she complained and the Thai waitress didn't understand and put her the sweet crumble topping on oops. I can't see the problem sweet and sour crumble.


----------



## BedfordMJ

Hi ***** no worries.


----------



## Bedford 4x4

Hello from NZ. Im converting an MJ also but you are way ahead of me. Im making a few changes to make traveling a bit more comfortable. Removed over load springs and then 2 more. Number 4 & 6 I think. Front and rear. Changed to a turner overdrive gearbox. Also changing crown wheel and pinion from 5/32 to 6/35. A job I am not looking forward to, one is bad enough, but having to do two. It should be worth the bother once Im out on the highway.
Regards.
Wayne.


----------



## loubylou

Welcome BedfordMJ.  You guys are really clever, I havent got a clue as to what you just said 4x4.  I'll stick to what i know, Does it have a cooker MJ? 

Louby


----------



## Bedford 4x4

Hi Louby. Bedford MJs are slow and hard riding trucks so what I said was that I've made the ride softer and made it go faster.
Wayne.


----------



## BedfordMJ

loubylou said:


> Welcome BedfordMJ.  You guys are really clever, I havent got a clue as to what you just said 4x4.  I'll stick to what i know, Does it have a cooker MJ?
> 
> Louby



Hi Louby,
Yup Cooker, Fridge freezer, satelite, Air-con, Generator, Diesel heating system, TV/DVD player, leather upholstery and beer!




The cabinets in kitchen weren't quite finished when I took this pic, the wood is cherry by the way.
cheers

Simon


----------



## BedfordMJ

Bedford 4x4 said:


> Hello from NZ. Im converting an MJ also but you are way ahead of me. Im making a few changes to make traveling a bit more comfortable. Removed over load springs and then 2 more. Number 4 & 6 I think. Front and rear. Changed to a turner overdrive gearbox. Also changing crown wheel and pinion from 5/32 to 6/35. A job I am not looking forward to, one is bad enough, but having to do two. It should be worth the bother once Im out on the highway.
> Regards.
> Wayne.



Hi Wayne,
I don't  find the drive too hard to bother taking out springs but the gearing is very low. I do know Bedford made a 5 speed box but it was I'm told an inferior unit and had some problems. I took mine for an MOT test this week but unfortunately it was too tall to fit in the testing station. I'll have to take it elsewhere.
They are slow but they'll go anywhere. You can expect 45-50MPH and with a favourable wind maybe 55 MPH.
Keep in touch and please post me some pics of your truck I'd be really pleased to see it.
best wishes

Simon


----------



## BedfordMJ

Louby,
These are the things
http://www.witham-sv.com/infopage.php?ID=1507&Overide=1


----------



## BedfordMJ

Wayne,
Just thought I'd mention the steering it's very, very heavy a power steering pump is available - that is going to have to be one of my next jobs.


----------



## Telstar

*Button Mill Car Park*

CAS mentioned this car park (to meet one afternoon).  I went there last night.  Charges apply to about teatime, only mention on charges board is that rules and regs can be viewed at the Town Hall.  No signs saying o/nighting not allowed, but then again none saying it is allowed!  There is a large barrier to the car park, which has some old writing on it which states car park locked at 7pm or dusk.  I cannot ever recall it being locked and it still wasn't locked at 8.15.  Has anyone else observed this car park?  The top area would be the best to use because it is sheltered, unfortunately slightly sloping.

Jon


----------



## BedfordMJ

I've not seen it locked. I wonder if you asked the landlord whether he would allow people to use his car park it is large enough. The food is good when I've been. The Thai waitresses do not speak good English but it's a nice place, the car park is again a bit sloping but some parts are better than others.


----------

